# Snapper Season Re-Cap with pics



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are a few pics of some fish caught out of PC this past snapper season.  All were taken with phone so not the best quality.  I did not take a lot of pics and yes one of those are a picture of the famous ta-ton-ka chips with a king


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice fish Gordy, he cleans a mean boat too.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Pheonix

I caught a fish! 

Great trip, calm seas, went swimming at 1230' and saw a whale.

We didn't t-bone the sailboat, Capt passed sobriety test, nobody went to jail. Another successful trip 

Don't know about that pic though, I look very sober.


----------



## captbrian (Jul 27, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Thanks Pheonix
> 
> I caught a fish!
> 
> ...




pretty much sums it up....


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL, I tried to put all that out of my mind especially the meeting up with Capt. Brian afterwards


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

Fine mess of fish, you boys done good.


----------



## captbrian (Jul 27, 2011)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> LOL, I tried to put all that out of my mind especially the meeting up with Capt. Brian afterwards




haha, dont drag me into that one, that was the work of your other buddy brian!


----------



## d-a (Jul 31, 2011)

Way to go Gordon. Those was some Nice size snappers, and big B liners

d-a


----------

